# Sunny's Tank (my wife's)



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Here's Sunny's tank (the wifey), it's her first tank and hopefully one of many to come.  It's a 36 gallon bow, 130w for lights (2x 65w 6,500k), typical HOB filter, Fluorite red substrate, and on a EI fertz schedule with some excel dosing. The driftwood was found in on our yard from a house project. Mostly filled with apontogens, java ferns, dwarf sag, Marsilea minuta, several crypts, rotolas, anubis, floaters, and several moss's from "Moss Pharm". As for fish 4 cardinals, 3 rainbows, several fancy guppies with offspring, 1 zebra danio, 2 ottos, several ghost fish, 5-6 nerite olive snails, and of course MTS. 2-3 of the apontgens have flowered, I wish I took pics. Enjoy!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice setup! I wish I could get my wife interested in planted aquaria. At least she was agreeable to go to the AGA with me this year 

I would suggest either removing the Nymphea or at least 'training' it to stay low. When I look at the tank picture the Nymphea leaves make me follow it up and away from the rest of the tank's setup.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks! I'll pass the message along. Ya I eased her into the hobby, and she likes it a lot. Next is a reef tank  I'll tell her about the Nymphea, and keeping it low. Her scaping style is to keep it rather natural and when your standing in front of the tank it shows and looks great. All the guppy fry stay on top of the large leaves; zipping around.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice going, Jeff.

Can you write and article on "How to introduce your wife to Planted Aquariums"? 

regards,
Ravi


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Hahhahhah, trust me getting rid of BBA and other algae is easier. Once we got the tank set-up she was very eager to get it filled with fish and plants. I think after watching me fiddle with my tanks for a couple years she wanted to create something of her own. Key things were to give enough room for creativity, patience, some light advice. Too much information at once can turn it quickly from a hobby to a obligation, so gotta remember to take it slow.


----------



## DevUK (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks great  What's the lilly looking plant at the front right?


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks, I'll pass the message along! The lilly plant up front is Nymphaea, not quite sure which though..

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=109&category=genus&spec=Nymphaea


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Do you do all the maintenance? With the "kid's tank", Daddy's job is to feed the fish change the water, clean out the filter, and trim the plants  

Now I am being lobbied for pea puffers even though they are sure the eat the tiger shrimp!:blabla:


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

She does the majority, feeding, fertz & excel, water changes, scaping and trimming. I'm there to clean the glass with a razor, occasionally throw in some moss, once in a while I'll do a water change if she's busy.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

New scape for the year.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Nice...


----------



## FBG (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow, the new set-up looks really good. congratulations!


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking good! I like it even better than the first one.


----------



## endgin33 (Jun 10, 2008)

Very dynamic second layout. Did your wife come up with the scape or did you lead the redesign?


----------



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow, I love the fact that you and your wife agree with the hobby. Keep it up. Wish I had someone to share it with, every time I talk about setting another one I get a mean look. LOL


----------



## Garon (Mar 22, 2005)

Wow, love the driftwood in the second setup. Do you know what kind of wood it is and where she got it? Congrats on getting the wifey involved. Mine loves looking at the tank and doesn't yell when I say "Hey... I need a $$$ new light or CO2 system", so I should be happy.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

hahha thanks everyone, I broke down my 20g kitchen tank so I could do a Iwagumi. Most of the plants were transferred from there. The driftwood is mantazita. She helped with the scape and continues to feed the tank.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

That really looks nice. I like the manzanita and how it spreads into the open area, and that Anubias is a great looking specimen.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i really really like that new scape a good foreground on the left and u got a TOTY contest entry


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks! I hope to fill the left side with some UG once my emersed tank gets some going.


----------



## goddessjen (Dec 30, 2009)

I love it. Very natural looking like a tropical jungle.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

